# Serotonin Receptor: A Rheostat In Brain For Emotion



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Serotonin Receptor: A Rheostat In Brain For Emotion That May Be Linked To Depressionhttp://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2006/...61001204452.htm


----------

